# Ride Bindings? EX, Delta, or SPI?



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

I was actually looking into ride bindings not long ago and I read some mixed reviews on the EX.
People complained mostly about the bolts coming loose and needing to be tightened all the time.

The Delta and SPI were getting good reviews though.

This being said, I've never actually used any of those, it's just what I read while I was doing some research.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

The three bindings that you have listed are not all that comparable. They are designed for different types/levels of riders. The SPi is the stiffest, most freeride, of the three. I would say that it is overkill for a Carbon Credit.
The Delta has great response but also the most lateral flexibility. They are the most versatile of the three that you have listed, great for all mountain and park riding. 
The EX is a bit more entry level. The chassis has little mobility but has great response (especially for the price). You get a lot of bang for buck out of the EX, I would go here if you just want to save a little coin compared to the Delta.

If you go Delta, you will be a 9-11 size. If you go EX you will have to take your boot to the shop and see which fits better a Large of XL. I would guess that you will most likely end up in a large.


----------



## NJzFinestG (Feb 28, 2011)

jgsqueak said:


> The three bindings that you have listed are not all that comparable. They are designed for different types/levels of riders. The SPi is the stiffest, most freeride, of the three. I would say that it is overkill for a Carbon Credit.
> The Delta has great response but also the most lateral flexibility. They are the most versatile of the three that you have listed, great for all mountain and park riding.
> The EX is a bit more entry level. The chassis has little mobility but has great response (especially for the price). You get a lot of bang for buck out of the EX, I would go here if you just want to save a little coin compared to the Delta.
> 
> If you go Delta, you will be a 9-11 size. If you go EX you will have to take your boot to the shop and see which fits better a Large of XL. I would guess that you will most likely end up in a large.


probably gonna buy the deltas after much read pos reviews. the deltas and ex fit differently? is that y i would need to size the ex with the boot?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have the SPi's as my primary freeride/powder binding. They're stiff as all hell, which is exactly what I wanted out of them, but for an all around binding I wouldn't go with them. I've also warped the shit out of those aluminum base plates, but they're lifetime warrantied now, so I wouldn't worry so much about that. Mine are from before they started the lifetime warranty.


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

Keep in mind every resort will have a screw driver but not every resort will have the binding parts you need if they break. In otherwords if a screw loosens up on the hill it's alot easier to get fixed then if a ratchet or plastic piece breaks.
I've had nothing but good times on all of my Ride bindings over the years. Do screws loosen up once in a while? Sure, but thats why I look over my stuff every once in while.


----------



## FishyFred (Feb 16, 2011)

lo0p said:


> I was actually looking into ride bindings not long ago and I read some mixed reviews on the EX.
> People complained mostly about the bolts coming loose and needing to be tightened all the time.


I have EX bindings and can confirm that the bolts coming loose is a problem, but you probably won't even notice something is wrong until you're in the lift line.

As an unintended consequence, you'll learn more about how bindings work because you'll have to grab the screwdriver and tighten them yourself.


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

Been on the SPi's for three seasons and they are great! super comfy, good toe grip, and fast ratchets. Oh and the footbeds really make a difference. I dont know much about the other two you listed, other than the EX is pretty shit from what i've read/ friends who used to own them told me. I had burton customs before the SPi's and these are waaay better than those.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

NJzFinestG said:


> probably gonna buy the deltas after much read pos reviews. the deltas and ex fit differently? is that y i would need to size the ex with the boot?


The sizing is different. The Delta has the Movement Chassis which comes in "boots" sizes :7-9, 9-11, 11-13. The EX comes in Medium, Large, and XL. You would actually want to try you boot in any binding that you buy, just to make sure the fit is good. If your 10.5 is older/clunky/has a bigger shell to it, it could bump you up a size in a binding. On the flip side, if your boot has "small foot print" tech to it, it would work great in the 9-11 or Large. Hope that helps.

What part of Jersey are you from? I grew up in Hawthorne.


----------



## NJzFinestG (Feb 28, 2011)

i gotcha. thanks for the info. my boot will prob be a 10 since i wear a 10.5 shoe. im from freehold in central jersey


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

BlackSnow said:


> I dont know much about the other two you listed, other than the EX is pretty shit from what i've read/ friends who used to own them told me.


I've used EX's for a long time and not had problems with them, I've liked them quite a bit. They're a great all-around, inexpensive, go-to binding.


----------



## LibTech4Life (Feb 23, 2011)

I love my deltas. the wedgie is great.


----------



## NJzFinestG (Feb 28, 2011)

my deltas should be coming in mon or tues. cant wait


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I was just looking at some SPi's tonight. They are NOWHERE near as stiff as they were a few years ago. Still on the stiff side, but my SPi's from like '07 or so might as well be forged out of steel. The new ones aren't even in the same league of stiffness.


----------



## williamtsims (Nov 10, 2009)

My Ride EX's are amazing, I don't know why they're getting such a bad rep.
The bolts don't come loose too often, but it's always good to check up on your bindings before you ride anyway, so it doesn't bother me if I have to tighten them.


----------

